# Goliath V2



## baksteen8168 (26/5/15)

Hope this has not been posted before.

From Yoode's Facebook page:

Single and Dual Coil.

















I know this is not the "who has stock" thread, but any vendors planning on getting some???

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while getting lost in Vaping Nirvana. Life is good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BigAnt (26/5/15)

Damn still no top fill  but the best tank IMO.

Posted this earlier on another thread

_The Goliath V2 is releasing in the next week but the first production run all going to USA.
@ComplexChaos will be getting the V2 in June so probably 4-6 weeks wait for SA._

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/5/15)

BigAnt said:


> Damn still no top fill  but the best tank IMO.
> 
> Posted this earlier on another thread
> 
> ...



Thanks @BigAnt - will keep an eye on @ComplexChaos thread / website

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while getting lost in Vaping Nirvana. Life is good.


----------



## free3dom (27/5/15)

Single coil mode 

I might finally get one of these Goblin type tanks after all

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redeemer (27/5/15)

Definately getting one, the V1 ROCKS!!
And having a single coil option makes it a SURE win in my books any day of the week.


----------



## Dubz (10/7/15)




----------

